

Two Erlang Finds: Atomic Names and Parameterized Modules [2009] - gurraman
http://userprimary.net/posts/2009/03/04/two-erlang-finds-atomic-names-and-parameterized-modules/

======
chunkbot
Watch out though; atoms aren't garbage-collected, so don't "atomize" user
input.

